# Got Amboyna?



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2015)

Well I do! 

I'm always getting requests for this wood but I have trouble getting it in any decent quality/quantity so I went out and scored some raw stuff in the cool (rarer) two toned version. I just got them back from being stabilized at K&G and I can't wait to make some knives with them. :cool2:


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mikey is going to be jealous:biggrin:. They look real nice Dave!


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm jealous also, great score Dave!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2015)

Well if I can make both Mikey and Stefan jealous then I've accomplished something.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 4, 2015)

SWEET! I love the smell of this wood when ya sand it.. Hard to describe. Yet so nice!! It always looks great too..


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2015)

It does smell great doesn't it?


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 4, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...amboyna. Love me sum amboyna:2thumbsup:

Nice score Dave, good amboyna seems to have gotten harder to find in the last six months.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 4, 2015)

I scored these burls and got more on their way


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2015)

chefcomesback said:


> I scored these burls and got more on their way
> View attachment 26650




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## KCMande (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyway to get on a list for a knife with one of these lovely pieces?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2015)

KCMande said:


> Anyway to get on a list for a knife with one of these lovely pieces?




Shoot me a PM


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 5, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------

